# Blood in rats urine



## Lauren-sheila2015 (May 28, 2015)

Hi, I've kept pet rats for a while now and normally know what to do when one of them is ill. I currently have 2 castrated males. 

Emmy my eldest male (3 and 1/2 years old) is quite thin, has thin hair and his back legs don't seem to work very much either, he does 'happily' roam around the cage, eats and drinks fine and still loves being handled. His brothers back legs did the same thing before he died so think it is probably genetic. 

I noticed that their bedding was red in places so took both my rats to the vets and the vet said is was Emmy who has a small about of blood in his urine. She prescribed antibiotics (baitrill), saying that it should clear up the infection. However this evening I had him on my bed and he urinated, I've never seen that much blood come out before in his urine, plus there were some small red blood clots there too. 

I will take him to the vet tomorrow obviously, but normally they just give me antibiotics which causes stress when I try to administer it plus it doesn't seem to work. 

I was wondering if there are any rat people on here that have had a rat with a similar problem. I would hate for my Emmy to suffer and am now unsure whether euthanasia would be best for him or not as I know it must hurt if he has blood in his urine. 

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My friend had this problem with one of her rats a couple yrs back.
The vets couldn't seem to work out what the issue was but they tried baytril and other antibiotics. 
One vet thought her rat could have crystals in the bladder blocking any wee coming out and so when he dud manage to wee it was very painful for him and that's why he bled. They also said his kidneys were prob bad too but the only way to know for sure was to do an X-ray. I think he died not long after. So never did get to have an X-ray.
He had clots too.
3.5 yrs is a VERY good age for a rat. The oldest one of mine has gotten to was 32 months old.
Hope your vet can sort your old man out.


----------



## Lauren-sheila2015 (May 28, 2015)

blade100 said:


> My friend had this problem with one of her rats a couple yrs back.
> The vets couldn't seem to work out what the issue was but they tried baytril and other antibiotics.
> One vet thought her rat could have crystals in the bladder blocking any wee coming out and so when he dud manage to wee it was very painful for him and that's why he bled. They also said his kidneys were prob bad too but the only way to know for sure was to do an X-ray. I think he died not long after. So never did get to have an X-ray.
> He had clots too.
> ...


Thanks for commenting, I've been to two different vets up to now and both didn't know much about rats.

I might ask for a different antibiotic and see if that helps him.


----------



## Lauren-sheila2015 (May 28, 2015)

Hi, I ended up taking him to the emergency vets last night, I've never seen anything like it, he couldn't lift his head up and his head was rolling around, it was horrible to see. 

Now I have one loan rat who is 2 and 1/2 years old and I'm not sure whether to get him some friends or not.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh that's awful I'm so sorry. At least he's not in any pain now bless him. He lived to a grand age!

Do you want to keep having more rats in future? If you do then its simple, find a good breeder and get two male baby ratties and slowly intro them to your current boy. 
If you don't want anymore rats then just make sure you spend plenty of time with him. 
This is what I shall be doing when I'm left with one lone rat as I don't want to keep having them anymore. 17 years of rat keeping and as much as I adore them its also too heart breaking when they pass away or have illness's. 

There's info on fancy rats forum regarding safe rat introductions.

All the best xx


----------

